# Holy Snikeys!



## autonoz (Oct 20, 2015)

A couple years ago I purchased a Kennedy bottom and top box full of tools from a retired machinist. along with a couple of crates full of stuff. Won't say what I paid as you won't believe me and would feel like I took the guy. He knew what it was worth, but wanted it to go to someone who would put it to use. Some of the stuff I use and some of it I have not needed yet, but I keep finding things I need as I get more experience. Brings me to today. I was looking for my collet closer and opened one of the bottom drawers I rarely get into and thought Holy Snikeys! Not those exact words. Inside the drawer was a three inch flycutter. I just purchased a two inch three days ago because I needed one. Tried it out and it works great. I purchased a two inch because I thought I read somewhere a three inch was to big. I have an Index 745 it should be ok right?


----------



## tomw (Oct 20, 2015)

I can't really help you, but I love the title of the post. A good headline is worthy of praise! I am going to use Holy Snikeys from here on.


----------



## Andre (Oct 20, 2015)

That's a great surface finish.

I hate to get too technical, but I believe that's considered a face mill not a flycutter because it uses more than one cutting edge/insert


----------



## autonoz (Oct 20, 2015)

Andre said:


> That's a great surface finish.
> 
> I hate to get too technical, but I believe that's considered a face mill not a flycutter because it uses more than one cutting edge/insert


Yea, I wasn't sure. It did produce a nice finish as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## jpfabricator (Oct 20, 2015)

I personaly think 3" is to big. You can box it up and send it to me for disposal. 

Sent from somewhere in East Texas Jake Parker


----------



## Silverbullet (Oct 20, 2015)

Ditto . It's a nice find still called a fly cutter tho. Even some of the insert tools still should be called fly cutters . Yupp ck your machinist hand book. I may be wrong ???


----------



## middle.road (Oct 21, 2015)

And it has two cutting bits so that's less stress on the spindle as compared to a single bit cutter.
Finish looks good.
Would you mind posting a pict of it from the side? I'd like to see the insert arrangement. Thx.


----------



## autonoz (Oct 21, 2015)

middle.road said:


> And it has two cutting bits so that's less stress on the spindle as compared to a single bit cutter.
> Finish looks good.
> Would you mind posting a pict of it from the side? I'd like to see the insert arrangement. Thx.


----------



## middle.road (Oct 21, 2015)

Oh that is sweet. Looks to be a standard TPG insert. Good heavy cartridge. Nice design. Christmas in October - EH?


----------

